# New Halloween store



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

2 weeks ago I was driving down the road when I saw" Halloween City " So I stopped in and was I surprised This store made spirit look like a 5&10. Better props, Party supplies, Better make up, Hard to find costumes. I think Spirit has just lost a shopper 
http://halloweencity.com/


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

We have 3 Halloween City's in our area and they are mainly a costume shop. They had some props but I found more at our Spirit stores. I did like the costume selection at Halloween city.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

cjbmaaaaaa said:


> We have 3 Halloween City's in our area and they are mainly a costume shop. They had some props but I found more at our Spirit stores. I did like the costume selection at Halloween city.


While Halloween City is mainly a costume shop, I agree that they make Spirit look really sad.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Halloween City is owned by Party City.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

DarkLore said:


> While Halloween City is mainly a costume shop, I agree that they make Spirit look really sad.


Agreed, DL. The HC store near me has way better stuff (and prices), including props, than Spirit. The manager of the nearby Spirit knows it, too. He got caught stealing the HC signs and replacing them with Spirit signs.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The Halloween City near me is amazing! A little more than half of it is costumes but they have a lot of cool props too. And the staff was really nice to me! Nobody seems to carry just a printed skeletonsuit anymore


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

We have had Halloween USA stores in our area for a couple of years now. This year, Halloween City popped up instead. It used to be USA, but was purchased. I liked USA better, but it is close to the same. USA just seemed to have more non-costumey things.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's funny that Party City owns Halloween City. The Halloween City here is across the road from our Party City and is seriously bad. 90% costumes, and most of those are all the "Sexy" outfits for girls. Party City had a much better selection.

Spirit is better, but that's like saying which rotten apple tastes the best. Does it really matter? They're both rotten.

Also, what's with all of the props shrinking in size?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> ...Also, what's with all of the props shrinking in size?


I noticed that too Jaybo. Props are getting smaller and the quality is getting worse. I'd be embarassed to have to sell most of that stuff.

"Oh no...look out, that pint size plastic corpse is coming halfway out of the ground to nibble on half of your toe."


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sure it's a regional or even site specific as to the quality of each store, but I'm just glad to have some competition/choices. 
The Halloween City in my area had a lot of props, some I had not seen before and was well stocked.
Also, the Spirit stores seemed to have more stock - I don't know if that means people are buying less or they finally ordered in more than the display plus one of each item.
The true luxury for anyone fortunate enough is to have an independent dealer that stocks some of the incredible props seen at the tradeshows.


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Say what you want But i picked up the last Jason prop from Halloween City for $149.00 I would never get that deal at Spirit Also a full sized skeleton for $40.00 . That place rocks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Even the Bluckies are getting tinier, greener tinted and thinner skinned...


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

In Columbus, OH where I am, the Spirit I went to was disappointing, they were mostly bagged costumes and nearly two aisles of bagged "costume" shoes which are a company I wholesale from, think Spirit probably pays for the packaging. So it was nice to see a bunch of the shoes first hand versus the catalog and website; but not particularly helpful to home haunters is my guess. They had a ton of costumes, which as I make my own, didn't hold much interest for me. _Okay_, I make fun of them because there's like a whole goth/punk line out that makes me very sad to see my subculture packaged and mass consumed so I have to laugh, else I'll cry! Hahahaha! 

*Very few props* at Spirit, no bag of bones even! I was a bit bummed, till I found out about Halloween City through a friend who managed the store and that's where I found and bought all my props needed. Larger selection and cheaper. And today scored some nice stuff for half off.


----------

